
Ten Reasons You're Not a Billionaire - jcwentz
http://a2-blog.com/articles/ten-reasons-why-youre-not-a-billionaire/
======
danielha
Mimicking a billionaire's personal lifestyle won't make you a billionaire.
You'll be a billionaire when you do or create things collectively valued at a
billion dollars.

